# My Super Cheap Scavenger Loft



## NayNay

Ok- after about a month of scavenging around for free and cheap materials, I have begun construction of my very first pigeon loft. I am on a bit of a deadline, since I have YB's that will be arriving in May, so this build will need to go fast. But, without the pressure, I would drag it out forever.

Free is my favorite price, and I excel scavenging, so the plan is to build a 7'9"x 11' loft for under $100 bucks.  Well, $100 bucks was my original budget back when I was going to build a smaller loft, so, in reality, this one will come in closer to $150. 

So far- 16 cinder blocks for foundation- Free!
4 pallets as joist substitute - Free!
2 big drawers that will become
breeding pens -Free!
futon frame to be used as
dividers -Free!
13 sections of corrugated
roofing (8 ft each) - $30- I only need 6, giving 3 
to Gurbir for his new loft, keeping the 
remainder for future use. 


2 cans of nails Free! at recycled building supply cuz 
I have store credit from making 
donations.
Tons of stuff that I already have= Free
( 2 windows, scrap lumber,screws,etc) 
Plywood from craigslist- $40

need to buy: a bunch of 2x4's +/- $65
hardware cloth +/- $45
That adds up to $180,  but with any luck, the powerful forces of scavenging will bring it down some.  . 

I have pics (photobucket is down at the moment..) so you can see how lousy it looks during the building process due to my "Hey, lets build a fort!" -8 year old kids running wild on a hot summers day approach- and how (hopefully) good it looks after it is done. I hope by sharing this process, that those of you who share my lack of money will see that with a little initiative, imagination, and the wonders of Craigslist, you too can have a place to keep some pigeons.


----------



## newtopidgeons

NayNay said:


> Ok- after about a month of scavenging around for free and cheap materials, I have begun construction of my very first pigeon loft. I am on a bit of a deadline, since I have YB's that will be arriving in May, so this build will need to go fast. But, without the pressure, I would drag it out forever.
> 
> Free is my favorite price, and I excel scavenging, so the plan is to build a 7'9"x 11' loft for under $100 bucks.  Well, $100 bucks was my original budget back when I was going to build a smaller loft, so, in reality, this one will come in closer to $150.
> 
> So far- 16 cinder blocks for foundation- Free!
> 4 pallets as joist substitute - Free!
> 2 big drawers that will become
> breeding pens -Free!
> futon frame to be used as
> dividers -Free!
> 13 sections of corrugated
> roofing (8 ft each) - $30- I only need 6, giving 3
> to Gurbir for his new loft, keeping the
> remainder for future use.
> 
> 
> 2 cans of nails Free! at recycled building supply cuz
> I have store credit from making
> donations.
> Tons of stuff that I already have= Free
> ( 2 windows, scrap lumber,screws,etc)
> Plywood from craigslist- $40
> 
> need to buy: a bunch of 2x4's +/- $65
> hardware cloth +/- $45
> That adds up to $180,  but with any luck, the powerful forces of scavenging will bring it down some.  .
> 
> I have pics (photobucket is down at the moment..) so you can see how lousy it looks during the building process due to my "Hey, lets build a fort!" -8 year old kids running wild on a hot summers day approach- and how (hopefully) good it looks after it is done. I hope by sharing this process, that those of you who share my lack of money will see that with a little initiative, imagination, and the wonders of Craigslist, you too can have a place to keep some pigeons.


Good luck to you, cant wait to see now.


----------



## newtopidgeons

Its the gauge wire actully that is the weakest link. Not the design of the wire. I mean chicken wire and hardware cloths are made of small gauge wire that stronger varmits can break. Any small opening 14 gauge welded wire, will keep out most anything without wire cutters. The smallest I have found is 1/2''x1'' openings, but you can walk on it.


----------



## NayNay

newtopidgeons said:


> Its the gauge wire actully that is the weakest link. Not the design of the wire. I mean chicken wire and hardware cloths are made of small gauge wire that stronger varmits can break. Any small opening 14 gauge welded wire, will keep out most anything without wire cutters. The smallest I have found is 1/2''x1'' openings, but you can walk on it.


Yes, this makes sense with regard to the critters being able to bend and twist the wire, and rip it loose to get in, but I also worry about them being able to reach or crawl in. I am going to play it safe with some hefty 1/2- at least on the small aviary, so that when the weather is good, I can let them have unlimited access.


----------



## NayNay

Ok, Photo time! Brace yourselves for the horror that follows, LOL 


















And here is my super mossy recycled roofing!


----------



## Wayne Johnson

What are the measurements of the pallets?


----------



## spirit wings

wish I had that pile of mulch.. my flower beds could use it...


----------



## Shadybug Lofts

Chlorox bleach water will clean that tin up like new


----------



## NayNay

Wayne Johnson said:


> What are the measurements of the pallets?


Well, these ones vary a bit. I have 2 jumbo sized ones that are about 4x7, and 2 that are about 4x4. I built my tree house using 4x4's as the wall framing, so that is the standard size. I just grab whatever is available.


----------



## NayNay

Yes- the tin is an easy clean- I might even just do baking soda and vinegar.

The mulch is yet another free thing- tree trimmers need a place to dump their chips. You can call any of them during tree trimming time, and they usually have a list to put you on. It is a nice win win situation. You just need an easy place for them to dump it.


----------



## Nomad_Lofts

Wow can not wait to see finished product going to start mine soon so u are an inspiration to me


----------



## NayNay

Nomad_Lofts said:


> Wow can not wait to see finished product going to start mine soon so u are an inspiration to me


 Well, thanks, glad I can help. I think it'll be pretty nice lookin when it is done. 
Got a cool old wooden screen door yesterday at the recycled building supply place- I figure I can mod it so it can be fresh air in the summer, and solid in the winter- make some plywood inserts.

Scrap cedar fencing makes nice siding material, and I got a bunch of that for free back when I was building the treehouse- but it is a slow go with the 1 board at a time approach. But, my plan at the moment is to use 13"x8' CDX 1/2" plywood that a local guy is selling for a buck a board- and that isn't much wider. I gotta go check out his operation, cuz he indicated he has a sawmill, and has other wood available. I would love to get my 2x4's cheaper. They are cheap enough at $1.76 each, but if I frame it "correctly" at 16" on center, it'll add up quick. 

In other news- it actually Snowed here this morning!  That is Western Washington for ya- any weather can happen any day at all. But, no precipitation at the moment, so I am gonna get out there and get more done so my birds will have a place to live.  Tick Tock!


----------



## Wingsonfire

I think that it will turn out great


----------



## NayNay

Wingsonfire said:


> I think that it will turn out great


I appreciate your vote of confidence.


----------



## NayNay

Well, I got some more done today. I realize it does not meet the construction standards that we are accustomed to- like "level" and "square". However I have found that with my skill level and lack of patience "Level enough" and "square-ish" get the job done. I also do my best to not let any of my construction worker friends see some of the crazy stuff I do. I let them see the final product; and while they still sniff about how this or that could have been better if only I had asked for their help, I know it turned out fine, and that their "help" would have taken longer - and cost more- as they insisted on doing it "right". It's a pigeon loft, and will do that job very well, I am sure. So, here is my latest round of "True Confessions of a Free Pile Junkie on a Pigeon Loft Bender"










Note the funky pieces of wood pointing every which way underneath- those shim it up and help to make it "sorta level", and "kinda sturdy". 










I call this one "Creative use of Rebar and U nails" 










I find that laying the foundation to be tedious- always have- which is a drag, since it matters a lot as far as making the rest of the project come together smoothly. But, I have my ways to "cheat it" into being square and level enough, so it'll be ok. I just want this part done, so I can start framing walls!


----------



## Wingsonfire

I love it


----------



## NayNay

Wingsonfire said:


> I love it


Thanks man- means a lot coming from the man with the super awesome loft build going at the moment. What size hardware cloth hare you got on those aviary's? It looks rectangular......
I am trying to find the balance point between value and strength. I want my birds to be able to have near constant access to the aviary, and ventilation- except during one of our freaky cold snaps- so I will be leaving it open to the loft most of the time, and don't want any predators getting in.


----------



## Jay3

Looking forward to seeing it go up. Use the heaviest gauge hardware cloth you can get. If you use the 1" X 1/2", rodents can get through.


----------



## Wingsonfire

NayNay said:


> Thanks man- means a lot coming from the man with the super awesome loft build going at the moment. What size hardware cloth hare you got on those aviary's? It looks rectangular......
> I am trying to find the balance point between value and strength. I want my birds to be able to have near constant access to the aviary, and ventilation- except during one of our freaky cold snaps- so I will be leaving it open to the loft most of the time, and don't want any predators getting in.


I used 1/2 x 1 inch on mine.


----------



## newtopidgeons

you can walk on 1/2x1 wire, I dont think a pitbull could tear in without alot of work.


----------



## NayNay

I was planning on 1/2"x1/2", which is what I used on the run I built for my chickens. It has kept out rats, mice, and also been a strong enough gauge that the raccoons can't rip it back. I got it at the feed store , but I can't remember how much it cost me. I'll probably end up getting the 50 ft roll, since I always find uses for it, and I estimate I need a little more than the 25 ft roll. Worth it if it keeps the birds safe.


----------



## Jay3

That's what I did. Got the big roll. You'll always find uses for it, and if you need it, you'll have it. And it'll keep out the rodents that carry salmonella. Birds will be safe.


----------



## NayNay

When I looked out my window this morning, I got really excited- I can see it materializing, I like where I placed it, and I like the size- but most of all, I feel like I am making progress. Can have the foundation done in my next session, and then, floor- super quick- framing- moderately quick, but super motivating, cuz it will really start to look like a loft. slap on the siding, and we are pretty much in business (oh yeah, and the roof... I know the dividers on the inside, trap, perches, etc etc will take some time- but that is the fun stuff for me.

And, the Craigslist freepile was good to me yesterday- lots of misc wood, windows ,etc- esp good for interior fixtures, and perches. I think me birds are gonna dig it as much as I will.  And, it'll be a funky representation of my funky self, which is how I roll.Kinda hippy dippy artsy fartsy -lol.


----------



## chayi

I think it will turn out just the way you want it in the end. And i bet you and your birds will be very happy. Keep posting the progress i like to watch and learn


----------



## Jay3

I'm glad you're excited about it. That'll make it fun to build. The inside decorating is a lot of fun, isn't it.


----------



## Revolution Lofts

Looking great so far Niki!  Now if only I could find the energy to start my own loft as well... 

Good luck!


----------



## NayNay

Oh Gurbir, you will- and if you don't, I'll come on up there and help- lol- scary threat.


----------



## NayNay

Well- I have essentially completed the foundation! YAY. I just need to nail a few of the last boards in place. So, tonight I did my awesome plywood run- Gurbir found me a guy who sells 1/2" CDX 13"x8' plywood for a buck a board- That's like paying $4 a sheet! Plus, the 13" width makes it easier to handle, as well as being good to go for nest boxes. So, tomorrow will be an exciting day (as long as the rain stays away..)- I can lay the floor, and then get going on framing. Before you know it, there will be a pigeon loft in my yard.


----------



## Revolution Lofts

Sounds great! A foundation is always the start to something amazing


----------



## NayNay

Well folks- in a stroke of good news/bad news, my scavenger loft is taking a turn for the "better". My pal the carpenter came over, and she just kept shaking her head, unable to deal with my wild and crazy techniques. She wanted the pallets Gone! As I suspected, it was unbearable to her that I had created such an abomination. We came up with a compromise to keep the pallets, but clean it all up a little- and she insisted on coming over and framing it for me- which is fine with me! She has 30 years experience in all phases of the construction industry. Anyway, we had it all worked out, she went home, and 2 hours later called to tell me I just Had to re do the foundation- just buy a few more 2x4's, and give her 30 minutes, and I won't regret it. So, my loft is going from a slapdash thrown together shack, to a professionally constructed pigeon palace-lol. I have always used 2x6 for foundation framing, so, I was trying to save money with my pallets- but, my homegirl said 2x4's are totally fine for framing a floor- esp for a loft. So, Tomorrow I go buy 38 2x4's , tear apart my pallets, and on Sunday, my friend claims we will be able to frame the whole dang thing in just a few hours.  Stayed tuned for "turbo build loft".


----------



## rpalmer

NayNay said:


> Well folks- in a stroke of good news/bad news, my scavenger loft is taking a turn for the "better". My pal the carpenter came over, and she just kept shaking her head, unable to deal with my wild and crazy techniques. She wanted the pallets Gone! As I suspected, it was unbearable to her that I had created such an abomination. We came up with a compromise to keep the pallets, but clean it all up a little- and she insisted on coming over and framing it for me- which is fine with me! She has 30 years experience in all phases of the construction industry. Anyway, we had it all worked out, she went home, and 2 hours later called to tell me I just Had to re do the foundation- just buy a few more 2x4's, and give her 30 minutes, and I won't regret it. So, my loft is going from a slapdash thrown together shack, to a professionally constructed pigeon palace-lol. I have always used 2x6 for foundation framing, so, I was trying to save money with my pallets- but, my homegirl said 2x4's are totally fine for framing a floor- esp for a loft. So, Tomorrow I go buy 38 2x4's , tear apart my pallets, and on Sunday, my friend claims we will be able to frame the whole dang thing in just a few hours.  Stayed tuned for "turbo build loft".


Sounds like good news. I'm looking forward to some pictures. When you are done you might want to scratch you head and say how am I going to do nest boxes before she leaves. Have a good one.


----------



## newtopidgeons

Atleast you were not 3/4 of the way finished before she showed up. I was wantin to see how the pallets worked, but I think you are doing best by accepting experianced help.


----------



## Quazar

Interesting project, and very do-able with a lot of thought.


NayNay said:


> Well folks- in a stroke of good news/bad news, my scavenger loft is taking a turn for the "better". My pal the carpenter came over, and she just kept shaking her head, unable to deal with my wild and crazy techniques. She wanted the pallets Gone! As I suspected, it was unbearable to her that I had created such an abomination. We came up with a compromise to keep the pallets, but clean it all up a little- and she insisted on coming over and framing it for me- which is fine with me! She has 30 years experience in all phases of the construction industry. Anyway, we had it all worked out, she went home, and 2 hours later called to tell me I just Had to re do the foundation- just buy a few more 2x4's, and give her 30 minutes, and I won't regret it. So, my loft is going from a slapdash thrown together shack, to a professionally constructed pigeon palace-lol. I have always used 2x6 for foundation framing, so, I was trying to save money with my pallets- but, my homegirl said 2x4's are totally fine for framing a floor- esp for a loft. So, Tomorrow I go buy 38 2x4's , tear apart my pallets, and on Sunday, my friend claims we will be able to frame the whole dang thing in just a few hours.  Stayed tuned for "turbo build loft".


Probably a good idea, You can build a palace from odds & ends, but if the foundation isnt right, or has any weak points, it wont last long.
Pallets are usually made from cheap untreated timber, and while will support weight for goods transportation, their useable life is very short.


NayNay said:


> I call this one "Creative use of Rebar and U nails"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I find that laying the foundation to be tedious- always have- which is a drag, since it matters a lot as far as making the rest of the project come together smoothly. But, I have my ways to "cheat it" into being square and level enough, so it'll be ok. I just want this part done, so I can start framing walls!


It also has to be able to withstand the weight of he whole structure & horizontal forces of the weather on the walls. I'd be a bit dubious of those U nails staying secure for very long, and also decaying within a short time as they are not protected from the elements.


----------



## Jay3

Boy are you lucky to have such a great friend! I think you're going to love it a lot more now when it is done. Dying to see the pics as you go. Good luck and have fun!


----------



## NayNay

newtopidgeons said:


> Atleast you were not 3/4 of the way finished before she showed up. I was wantin to see how the pallets worked, but I think you are doing best by accepting experianced help.


If I had been that far along, she would have seen that it actually does work to build with pallets. But, as a Union Carpenter for 30 years she has "the right way" deeply ingrained in her, and cannot work outside the box. I on the other hand practically live outside the box! But, she had me at "resale value of your home"- and "This way you can take it apart if you move, and take it with you".
Besides, I know that even though she got badly injured falling 2 stories onto an I-Beam, crushing the whole leftside of her body- She is one tough chick, Alaska born and raised, and she will power through this, and get me to the point where I can easily finish it off in one day. So, yeah, I'm going for it. 

But, for those of you interested in pallet construction, here is a link:

http://www.tinyfreehouse.com/2009/03/16/pallet-walls-are-up-roof-framing-begins/

There are many others out there. Plus, the treehouse I built from pallets is standing firm, so, It does work- esp for framing walls- it is like having premade panels or something.


----------



## Jay3

Shadybug Lofts said:


> Wow, I'm glade you decided to scrape that mess. Your friend is absolutely right, the 2x4 framing will work on the base provided it is supported properly. Pallets are used for only two things, pallets and picture frames, as you can see from the picture below. LOL
> Just because you can substitute something for something else doesn't make it right or safe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rustic picture frames i made from pallets.




Very nice. Great use for them.


----------



## Jay3

They do. They look great, and I just love your prints. What a wonderful collection you have there.


----------



## Jay3

Well I'm impressed, they look professional. Is it something you just taught yourself how to do?


----------



## Wingsonfire

Jay3 said:


> Well I'm impressed, they look professional. Is it something you just taught yourself how to do?


Dang right the loft is looking good, keep up the good work NayNay.


----------



## Jay3

The collection looks nice grouped like that. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Wingsonfire

Jay3 said:


> The collection looks nice grouped like that. Thanks for sharing.


You guys can start your own thread on picture frame building, no need to hijack this thread?


----------



## NayNay

> Wow, I'm glade you decided to scrape that idea. Your friend is absolutely right, the 2x4 framing will work on the base provided it is supported properly. Pallets are used for only two things, pallets and picture frames, as you can see from the picture below. LOL
> Just because you can substitute something for something else doesn't make it right or safe.


Oh Shady- you and my friend are right in many ways- but it is a "rightness" based upon the opulence and waste of modern western culture. Since I am an unemployed, back to school at 44 y/o student, I am more improvisational than I used to be. In countries that don't have a big box home improvement center within 5 miles of every citizen- and where the people could not afford to shop there even if they did- many alternative building techniques are used. So, it really is a matter of individual means. Plus, I am into reusing recycled building materials as well- which save big bucks, and keeps it out of the landfill. But really- pallets can successfully be used for construction If you google pallet construction, there are some amazing structures that people have made from pallets. - Including my totally awesome treehouse . 

But, I'm no fool- if my OCD carpenter friend is appalled enough to come and build it right, build it quick for me- hey, I am perfectly willing to rip apart my abomination and use it for the deck I am building out of pallets


----------



## NayNay

You know, pallets are made out of 2x4's......and are designed to support massive weight- a load of bricks, 40-50 bags of concrete @ 60lb/bag, etc etc- I saw some gnarly loads come through back when I was a forklift driver for a trucking company, and the lowly pallet rarely failed- and when they did, they were so old and busted up- usually by somebody ramming it with the forks- that is was a failure based on damage, not lack of strength.


----------



## Shadybug Lofts

Nay Nay, Sorry i hijacked your thread, That was not my intention. I understand what you are saying, but what you were building looked dangerous to me, so im glad your getting some help, If you take those pallets apart you could have a lot of wood for things like nest boxes and trim work and even slat floors if you wanted but the foundation and floor is the most important part of your build. You can used used materials, i used a lot in mine, you just have to know where to use them, your friend can help you there. Good luck on your build. Shady


----------



## Jay3

Wingsonfire said:


> You guys can start your own thread on picture frame building, no need to hijack this thread?



You're right. I apologize. Thanks for the reminder.


----------



## Shadybug Lofts

Wingsonfire, Sorry if i ruffed your feathers, but i was just showing Nay Nay another use for pallets. I cant help if someone kept asking me questions, I like to answer people when the talk to me.


----------



## billyr70

I know a man that used Pallets for a shed and it actually turned out nice. I agree with Nay Nay, they can be used in a lot of ways when building. I know it would have worked out great for you. Keep posting your pictures, i really enjoy them.


----------



## NayNay

Yup- it's pretty amazing what you can make outta nothing. On that link I posted, the guy is trying to build a small house/cabin entirely out of free items. He came up with the idea aof using flattened coffee cans as roofing shingles, which led him to a link where a guy had built a simple form that you use to take beer cans and squash them into a ridged shingle shape- pretty cool what folks come up with when they but their minds to it. I've been wanting to get some goats, and the high price of fencing deterred me- however, a pallet fence supported by some seriously sturdy 4x4's sunk into concrete could very well keep those willy critters in.
Well, I did my lumber run, and it only came to $120 for all studs needed for framing floor and walls, and the nails. Not bad. It'll end up being slightly bigger now too- 7x12. So, I am thinkin that my total cost will be more like $225, which I can live with. Ok, Tomorrow, we do a framing marathon! Many pics will be taken, though I may collapse before I get around to posting them.


----------



## billyr70

Lol, don't collapse just take the pics. Unless your drunk. lollol


----------



## NayNay

billyr70 said:


> Lol, don't collapse just take the pics. Unless your drunk. lollol


- ten four on that.


----------



## blacksheep

*Progress?*

How is the build going? Would love an update. By the way, dogs look jelous.


----------



## NayNay

Hey Blacksheep~ I ended up switching to conventional building techniques when my friend who was a carpenter for 20 years came over and flipped out-lol. So, I stared a new thread called "Turbo Loft Build", cuz I have to get it done quick- birds are on the way! 

The dogs seem to jump into every picture! The black one has an obsession with hiding his tennis ball from himself, and then trying to get it. So, he keeps dropping it into pallet stacks to keep himself busy. LOL.


----------

